
F-35 jet = case study in product market fit - awinter-py
https://abe-winter.github.io/2018/12/29/f35-pmf.html
======
flatfilefan
“The US has the largest defense budget but not for the sort of investments
that are working – cyber & information, asymmetric stuff. If you look at high-
ROI projects like drones made out of garbage, we’re probably last.” Who
launched the drone attack on the Russian Hmeim airbase in Syria then?
[https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/10/25/578041/Russia-
Syri...](https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/10/25/578041/Russia-Syria-
Hmeimim)

~~~
A2017U1
Probably not the US if that's what you're implying, considering that isis
affliated insurgents launch very similar drones regularly in the area and
apparently this time they were guided by a random American Poseidon. This was
all said at a military gathering in China aimed at strengthening ties, it's
laughably bad sourcing with zero evidence and a rf jamming story that doesn't
add up even with 1960's electronic warfare technology.

The other quote from the same general:

> Our experience proves that terrorists have the most modern weapons and
> communication means, including space-based tools

It's plainly bs aimed at the target audience

~~~
flatfilefan
If by space based tools he meant satellite phones and gps devices it wouldn’t
be surprising. I don’t see how your BS claim over it is fact based itself.

~~~
A2017U1
Would you make the claim that Syrian insurgents have the best weapons on
Earth? Honestly it's all nonsense assumed at the exact audience that laps it
up.

Anyone dumb enough to conclude a satellite phone is a piece based weapon isn't
fit for official positions.

